# Beach at Keramoti of Kavala Greece at full moon Sony a7iii



## mallllias (Jun 26, 2021)

Good evening to all!
A short video from the beach of Keramoti in Kavala - Greece the day before yesterday with the full moon, Straberry moon some says.
The video was made with a unique lighting of the moon.
Was done to test shots in the 'absolute darkness'.
Difficult case, since I do not have a faster lens, I have the Tamron 28 75 f2.8.
The relevant compression was done by ytube, which also did some 'damage'.
Here is the video and happy summer to all!


----------

